# what did you get for your tank today?!



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Just curious what everyone went out and got, and what kind of deal it was.

I picked up a yellow tang, kole tang, copperband butterfly, firefish a bubble coral and H2ocean salt at SUM. had to wait outside for a bit but it was worth it at 50% off lol.

Cheers! hope everyone survived that power outage


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

can I ask how much was the firefish?

I would imagine you didnt pay more than $10 each at 50% off.? I have been looking for a couple for a while. Im in sick in bed so nothing for me ;(


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

A snowflake eel and two tank raised clownfish.  for separate tanks of course...


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Uhmmm.... a lot?


Replacement Impeller for Vertex Protein Skimmer (IN-80/100) 
Polyp Lab Reef-Roids high efficiency Coral food - 2oz 
Digital Aquatics NET Interface (RKM-NET) 
Digital Aquatics System Lab 1 Module (RKM-SL1) 
Ecotech Marine Vortech MP10 to MP10w ES Upgrade Kit 
Mounting Kit and cable ties for vortech pumps- qty 8 
Ecotech Marine MP10 Foam Cover (3-Pack) 
Digital Aquatics Saltwater pH Probe Kit 
Digital Aquatics Power Controller 4 (PC4) 
Coralife Aqua Gloves (One Pair Shoulder Length Protective Gloves) 
Miracle Mud - Marine (10lbs) 
JBJ Nano-Glo 4-LED Magnetic Refugium Light 
Ecotech Marine Vortech Battery Backup 
Vertex Omega 150 Protein Skimmer
Hanna Instrument Calcium Photometer HI-758 
Hanna Instrument Phosphate Checker HI-713 
Hanna Instrument Marine Alkalinity Photometer HI-755
Hanna Instrument Calcium Reagents (25 tests) 
Hanna Instrument Liquid Alkalinity Reagents (25 tests) 
Hanna Instrument Phosphate Reagents Hi-713 (100 units) 
2 Ft DIY 1/4" Screen Top Netting Kit 
2 Ft. Window Frame Section 
Window Corner for DIY Aquarium Screen Tops 
60 mL Selcon Concentrate 
BRS Coral Propagation Kit - Standard 
1 oz. Bottle BRS Extra Thick Gel Super Glue 
8 oz - Coral Rx 
AccliMate XL (1.75 Gallon Capacity) 
100W Neo-Therm Submersible Heater 
Sicce Syncra Silent 0.5 Pump (185 GPH)


And several other things. I spread the online love today betweel GoReef, J&L Aquatics and BRS Group Buy (with 10X BRS points!)

The Best deal was the Vertex Omega 150 for $299 at J&L.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

5 cerith snails
Cave dwelling shrimp (have to ask Marg what it is)
Red bone macro algae
3 blue green chromis
Emerald crab
Box of reef crystals
25 pounds of Marco rock
Superman Monti
Rainbow Monti
Mp10 westside
New dishwasher from alex


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The dishwater is used to dip the corals?

I went to CC and got myself a TIA-1150 skimmer and grabbed a few zoas and a torch.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Escaped the ice storm, drove the family at Daytona Beach and got myself a BH-2000. Have been using my backup skimmer since my PSK-100 failed on me. Found out that all of my fish due to power failure.

I guess I have to start from the scratch again. Now time to cook the live rocks again.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

what the BRS group buy happened already ? I never received an email ????


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> what the BRS group buy happened already ? I never received an email ????


Check your spam folder for an e-mail from Lue Vang.

Either way, log in to BRS' site. If it says "your name - preferred customer" in the top left beside BRS's phone numer? It's active for you.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope ... says I'm a "RETAIL" customer which is why I flipped 'em a note.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! 

The firefish was I believe $8. 

Great deals!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

majaxx said:


> Very nice!
> 
> The firefish was I believe $8.
> 
> Great deals!


great price for the firefish.

Does anyone know if the deals continue on the weekend, specifically at SUM?


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I got a neptune apex controller for the reef tank. Still on wish list - looking to replace the t5 lights with LED's on the freshwater and saltwater tanks; getting a RO system.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

picked up a brown banded catshark and a queen trigger from SUM...just got a stingray skate from big ale


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's something I got from canada corals ...sorry crappy iphone pic ...but I think it will fit in nicely with my frogspawn garden


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

well after thinking I wasnt going to get anything my husband made the big mistake of dropping me in misssissauga when he was taking the kids to Toysrus. Boy oh Boy! 

I found my RBTA at Dragon and a huge piece of beautiful frogspawn, with 7 huge heads.

then I got 3 firefish and a pencil urchin at BA for a fantastic price.

AK has all livestock 40% off. I almost got a copperband brine shrimp eating, but after spending so much money and gotten so much already decided to stop.

I will post pics later!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an empty tank to stock, so i went all out:
~snails
~shrimp (kuekenthal - what Dave got, peppermint, cleaners, blood)
~starfish (including a weird one I've asked ken for over the years - pics to follow)
~Orange spotted filefish
~pink streaked wrasse
~pair of ruby red dragonettes
~pair of banded pipes, which is now just one
~pair of target mandarins
~1 photosynthetic gorgonian
~4 nonphotosynthetic gorgonians
~1 botryocladia
~1 rhizo from the $27 corals at nafb... 

Dave and I visited SUM, AK and Canada Corals, and ran into a few forum members along the way. 
Happy new year guys


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

teemee said:


> I have an empty tank to stock, so i went all out:
> ~snails
> ~shrimp (kuekenthal - what Dave got, peppermint, cleaners, blood)
> ~starfish (including a weird one I've asked ken for over the years - pics to follow)
> ...


When I went to AK they still have the sign of the ruby red dragonettes. an one of the tanks read, 2 dragonettes sold, I am pretty sure they were yours, obvioulsly didnt get to see any, they must be pretty cool in person!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

teemee said:


> ~1 rhizo from the $27 corals at nafb...


That price is ultra cheap!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Letigrama said:


> When I went to AK they still have the sign of the ruby red dragonettes. an one of the tanks read, 2 dragonettes sold, I am pretty sure they were yours, obvioulsly didnt get to see any, they must be pretty cool in person!


they are beautiful. as soon as i get my new lights there will be pictures 



notclear said:


> That price is ultra cheap!


And this was yesterday, after things had been already picked through.
John also had flame wrasses, and a few other corals that were pretty decent, but i resisted...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

teemee said:


> they are beautiful. as soon as i get my new lights there will be pictures
> Please Marg do so! someone else posted but they are not clear
> 
> And this was yesterday, after things had been already picked through.
> John also had flame wrasses, and a few other corals that were pretty decent, but i resisted...


Marg, what is RHIZO?have mercy on the rookies!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Letigrama said:


> Marg, what is RHIZO?have mercy on the rookies!


not my pic...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait...you picked up a Rhizo for $27??? I'm pretty sure that was the last one in the front as you come in right?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

No it was with everything on the central tank. Unfortunately the ones in Ezra's tank didn't look like they would make it.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

teemee said:


> not my pic...


Thank you Marg, learned lots, quite the controversial coral, and when you get it is supposed to be really expensive so you got it for $27! It says you have to feed it quite often and likes flow. Is it pink too?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Letigrama said:


> Thank you Marg, learned lots, quite the controversial coral, and when you get it is supposed to be really expensive so you got it for $27! It says you have to feed it quite often and likes flow. Is it pink too?


It is a controversial coral. This tank, like the previous one will be primarily housing non-photosynthetic corals (dendrophyllia, dendronepthea, gorgonia, etc), all of which require a high nutrient system, so this should be okay.
And yes, it is pink


----------

